

Someone named Kevin Rose forked Reddit on GitHub... - tlrobinson
http://github.com/kevinrose/diggit

======
mahmud
Yeah, it looks like him: <http://github.com/kevinrose>

~~~
weaksauce
It looks more like someone having a bit of fun with global find and replace
and a picture they found on the internet of Kevin.

